

University hacked: 75,000 social security numbers, student names exposed - d0ne
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/igeneration/university-of-wisconsin-hacked-75000-social-security-numbers-student-names-exposed/12181

======
pitchups
Not again! 2011 is shaping up to be a record year for the number of large
attacks of this kind.

